# Dialer ohne Kostenangabe? -> Routenplaner



## pmnicky (17 Januar 2005)

Ich hätte mal eine eher allgemeine Frage - müssen Dialer nicht seit neuestem die Kosten für die Einwahl vor der Bestätigung angeben?
Bin nämlich eben zufällig auf routenplaner.... gelandet (nachdem ich mich vertippt hatte und statt www.drweb.de  ......de eingegeben hatte).
Nachdem ich dann mal auf "Radarfallen" geklickt hatte, öffnete sich natürlich ein Dialer-Popup. Normalerweise hätte ich dieses schon längst weggeklickt, aber irgendwie viel mir auf, dass in diesem Popup (und auf der Seite selbst - mit Ausnahme der AGB) die Kosten für die Einwahl nicht angegeben werden.
Daher meine Frage - ist das legitim?

_urls  gelöscht , da kommerziell
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#13
modaction _


----------



## User Nr 2528 (18 Januar 2005)

Nach dem ersten OK läd der Dialer runter. Bis dahin gibt es keine Info über die Kosten. Was danach folgt, kann ich nicht sagen weil Dialer bei mir nicht funktionieren. (Habs grad mal getestet und OK eingegeben)
Aber selbst wenn die Information "schon" nach dem zweiten OK folgt - der Dialer ja schon runtergeladen. Find ich auch etwas seltsam.


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Januar 2005)

Auf dem dritten Fenster steht der Preis, damit entspricht der Dialer den Vorgaben 
(leider) 
PS: Übrigens soweit ich mich erinnern kann auch einer,  der sich zur ...1243 abgesetzt hat


----------



## User Nr 2528 (18 Januar 2005)

ich schätze mal, daß das immer mehr tun werden. Denn denen bläst der Wind immer eisiger ins Gesicht. Da will man so viel abkassieren, wie möglich.

Was ich nicht verstanden habe: Nach dem ersten OK lädt der Dialer ja bereits runter. Wenn man vor dem dritten OK abbricht - wo bleibt der dann?


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Januar 2005)

als Datei auf der Platte und als Icon mit kryptischen Startparametern  auf dem Desktop , jederzeit 
startbereit frisches  Geld in die Kasse zu spülen....

cp


----------



## galdikas (18 Januar 2005)

pmnicky schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte mal eine eher allgemeine Frage - müssen Dialer nicht seit neuestem die Kosten für die Einwahl vor der Bestätigung angeben?



1. Schon seit spätestens dem 1.1.2002 gelten bei Verträgen, bei denen _sich ein Unternehmer zum Zwecke des Abschlusses eines Vertrags über die Lieferung von Waren oder über die Erbringung von Dienstleistungen eines Tele- oder Mediendienstes (Vertrag im elektronischen Geschäftsverkehr) _ bedient, besondere Bestimmungen. So muß der Unternehmer * rechtzeitig vor Abgabe der Bestellung klar und verständlich Informationen mitteilen*

über die einzelnen technischen Schritte, die zu einem Vertragsschluss führen,

darüber, ob der Vertragstext nach dem Vertragsschluss von dem Unternehmer gespeichert wird und ob er dem Kunden zugänglich ist,

darüber, wie er mit den gemäß § 312e Abs. 1 Satz 1 Nr. 1 des Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuchs zur Verfügung gestellten technischen Mitteln Eingabefehler vor Abgabe der Bestellung erkennen und berichtigen kann,

Sofern mehrere (technische) Schritte zu einem (Dialer-)Vertragsschluß führen, so dürfte jedem klar sein, daß eine Information über diese zu einem Vertragsschluß führenden Schritte erst vor dem allerletzten Schritt (im  letzten Info-Fenster) niemals als *rechtzeitig* gelten kann.  Das bedeutet dann meiner Ansicht nach auch, daß eine Preisinformation erst im letzten Bestellfenster nicht als "rechtzeitig" durchgehen kann. Denn es würde keinen Sinn machen, daß einem Unternehmer einerseits eine "rechtzeitige" Information (d.h. schon vor(!) dem ersten Bezugsfenster(!)) vorgeschrieben ist, daß mittels dreier Schritte ein Dialervertrag geschlossen wird, es andererseits für die "Rechtzeitigkeit" der (gemäß Preisangabenverordnung) vorgeschriebenen Preisinformation aber genügen zu lassen, erst vor dem allerletzten Schritt Kostenhinweise mehr zu verschleiern als mitzuteilen.

Strengere Informationsvorschriften gelten dann, wenn die e-commerce-Verträge zudem noch zwischen Unternehmer und Verbraucher abgeschlossen werden. 

2. Schon seit spätestens dem 1.7.2000 gelten bei Verträgen zwischen Verbrauchern und Unternehmern, die _unter ausschließlicher Verwendung von Fernkommunikationsmitteln abgeschlossen werden,_ die Fernabsatz-Bestimmungen, wonach der Unternehmer rechtzeitig vor Vertragsschluß klar, verständlich (und unzweideutig(!) ) zu informieren hat unter anderem

- über den Preis,
- darüber, wann der Vertrag zustandekommt ( seit der Neufassung der Fernabsatz-Vorschriften am 1.1. 2002 braucht nur noch darüber informiert zu werden, wie der Vertrag zustandekommt.)
Bei einem aus meheren Schritten bestehenden Fernabsatz-Dialer-Vertrag dürfte ein Verbraucher jedenfalls dann nicht "klar, verständlich, rechtzeitig und unzweideutig über Preis- und Vertragsschluß-Modalitäten" informiert worden sein,  wenn erst mit dem letzten mehrerer Hinweis-Fenster, und erst nach(!) Absolvierung mehrerer für einen Vertragsschluß notwendiger Eingaben unleserliche Hinweise 1. auf eine Kostenpflicht überhaupt und 2. über deren Höhe mitgeteilt werden.

( Auf einem ganz andern Blatt steht, welche Konsequenzen und (Rechts-)Folgen die Mißachtung dieser gesetzlichen(!) Anbieter-Hinweispflichten hat.  )

gal.


----------



## Teleton (18 Januar 2005)

> ( Auf einem ganz andern Blatt steht, welche Konsequenzen und (Rechts-)Folgen die Mißachtung dieser gesetzlichen(!) Anbieter-Hinweispflichten hat. )



Wobei genau das ja die spannendste Fragestellung ist.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2005)

Die Konsequenz aus diesen Verschleierungen naht ja nun:


> Dialer: Ab Frühjahr strengere Regeln


dialerschutz-Meldung


----------



## andreas12587 (18 Januar 2005)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> > ( Auf einem ganz andern Blatt steht, welche Konsequenzen und (Rechts-)Folgen die Mißachtung dieser gesetzlichen(!) Anbieter-Hinweispflichten hat. )
> 
> 
> 
> Wobei genau das ja die spannendste Fragestellung ist.



Nicht wirklich: Der Vertrag kommt eben erst NACH Verbindungsherstellung zustande. Und der Download (auch die "Aktivierung") kosten eben KEIN Geld.
Man könnte ja ansonsten schon nach dem Download des Dialer die Gebühren kassieren. Deswegen sind Kostenhinweise auf dem Bezugsfenster irreführend. Bei dreimaligem Hinweis auf z.B. 30 Euro/pro Einwahl müsste man dann auch 3 mal einwählen. Ob das so gewollt ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 Januar 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht wirklich: Der Vertrag kommt eben erst NACH Verbindungsherstellung zustande. Und der Download (auch die "Aktivierung") kosten eben KEIN Geld.
> Man könnte ja ansonsten schon nach dem Download des Dialer die Gebühren kassieren. Deswegen sind Kostenhinweise auf dem Bezugsfenster irreführend. Bei dreimaligem Hinweis auf z.B. 30 Euro/pro Einwahl müsste man dann auch 3 mal einwählen. Ob das so gewollt ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
> 
> Gruß Andreas


Hast Du schön erklärt. Was spricht dagegen, die potentielle Kundschaft auch darüber aufzuklären?


----------



## Teleton (18 Januar 2005)

Hi Andreas,

hättest Du bei Gelegenheit ein Aktenzeichen (besser noch ne Fundstelle)zur Hand in dem Deine Rechtsauffassung bestätigt wurde ?

Gruss
Teleton


----------



## andreas12587 (18 Januar 2005)

Hier geht es nicht um eine "Rechtsauffassung", sondern um Fakten. Ich wette: Wenn der Preis 2 oder 3 mal angezeigt wird, ist die Verwirrung perfekt. Ich sehe schon die "freudigen" Anfragen: "Muss ich jetzt 30, 60 oder 90 Euro zahlen." 
Solche Anfragen gibt es heute schon. Und das bei allen Warnsendungen im TV und/oder Berichten in der "Aufspring"-Presse. 

Etwa wie in vielen RA Anfragen: "Der Dialer muss alles deinstallieren, nur das vergebene Passwort nicht, aber alles. Steht so geschrieben......"

Muss man nicht verstehen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## News (18 Januar 2005)

> Wenn der Preis 2 oder 3 mal angezeigt wird, ist die Verwirrung perfekt.


Upps, dann muss ich meinem Arbeitgeber schnell empfehlen, den Kostenhinweis bei Abrechnungen über Firstgate Click & Buy wegzulassen. Da wird der Preis nämlich auch (mindestens) zwei Mal angezeigt - auf unserer HP und über den Firstgate-Screen...
Welch Verwirrung  0


----------



## Teleton (18 Januar 2005)

Wegen Verwirrung musste Dir keine Sorgen machen, die meisten Leute sehen den Preis "Grau auf Hellgrau" ( wie z.B. bei vielen der 090090001214-Dialern nicht). Egal ob einmal zweimal oder dreimal.  

Die Frage wie oft angezeigt werden muss ist mir eigentlich auch schnurz, ich würde einen *deutlichen* Hinweis für ausreichend halten.

Bei der Frage nach einem gerichtlichen Aktenzeichen ging es mir eher darum, ob bereits mal ein Gericht die Einwahlfenster der "Nachregistierungszeit" beleuchtet und zu der Auffassung gekommen ist, es läge hier ein Vertragsangebot des Kunden zu den "dezent" mitgeteilten Bedingungen vor.


----------



## stieglitz (18 Januar 2005)

Wenn klar und deutlich auf der ersten Maske bereits die zu erwarteten Kosten angegeben wären, würde sich doch niemand erst den Dialer runterladen. Aber mit dem Dialerrunterladen sind viele Menschen schon so beschäftigt und abgelenkt, dass sie den Kostenhinweis bei der tasächlichen Einwahl schlicht übersehen. 
Die haben, wenn überhaupt, nur den Hinweis gelesen, dass das Runterladen des Dialers kostenlos ist (stimmt) und haben das auf das ganze Angebot bezogen.
Ich hatte gerade genau so ein Beispiel bei einer Kollegin. Mein Mitleid hält sich dabei in Grenzen.
Es kann also nicht im Sinne der Contentanbieter sein, wenn das alles so klar zu erkennen ist. Je mehr Konfusion, desto besser.
Aber da sind wir uns hier ja wohl einig.
Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 Januar 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier geht es nicht um eine "Rechtsauffassung", sondern um Fakten.


Die wären sicherlich interessant. Hast Du ein oder zwei Aktenzeichen zur Hand?


----------



## KatzenHai (18 Januar 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht wirklich: Der Vertrag kommt eben erst NACH Verbindungsherstellung zustande. Und der Download (auch die "Aktivierung") kosten eben KEIN Geld.


Stimmt. Harte Fakten von Andreas.

Ist wie beim MediaMarkt:

Das "Zur-Kasse-Tragen" des neuen DVD-Players ist auch noch kein Vertrag, der kommt erst an der Kasse zu Stande.
 Also steht ab jetzt an den MediaMarkt-Regalen: "*Kostenlose Mitnahme*". Ist vollkommen legal und wird weder von Saturn, ProMarkt etc. noch von Verbraucherzentralen missbilligt. 

La-la-la-lasst euch nicht ...


----------



## News (18 Januar 2005)

So, und wenn man nun mal bei Google nach "Routenplaner gratis" sucht - was sind wohl (fast) die ersten Treffer nach dem VW-Routenplaner?
Erraten.
Aber weil der Dialer ja zunächst gratis heruntergeladen werden kann, ist natürlich eine Bewerbung der Seiten als gratis aus Anbietersicht völlig OK
(zumal, hey, auch das Betrachten der Startseite noch nichts kostet!)  unk:


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Januar 2005)

Der Einkaufswagen im Supermarkt ist auch "gratis" (Pfand oder Plastikmarke gibts wieder), 
sogar durch den Laden gehn darf man gratis, na sowas, sogar die Waren in die Hand nehmen 
 darf man gratis, wow , deswegen steht das trotzdem nirgendwo,  weil sich jeder Supermarkt 
damit lächerlich machen würde, wenn das draussen dran stünde 

cp


----------



## Qoppa (18 Januar 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier geht es nicht um eine "Rechtsauffassung", sondern um Fakten.



Darf man denn den folgenden Bericht als indirekte Stellungnahme der Fa. Intexus über ihre Rechtsauffassung (zur *1214) auffassen?

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=89809#89809


> *Danach haben wir uns nur noch mit der Fa. Intexus beschäftigt.  Zunächst haben sie uns auf unseren Einspruch mit einem Standard-Schreiben geantwortet. Als wir dann immer noch nicht locker gelassen haben und Ihnen einen Termin zur Stellungnahme gesetzt hatten, haben sie uns die Hälfte des Betrages angboten. Dann haben wir mit einem Anwalt gedroht. Erst dann hat die Fa. Intexus wortlos den kompletten Betrag zurückerstattet!*


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2005)

galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=89922#89922



Das Fernabsatzrecht ist hier so nicht anwendbar BGB § 312c, Abs. 2, Satz (von mir gekürzt; komplett hier: http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/bgb/__312c.html)



> 2) Der Unternehmer hat dem Verbraucher ferner die Vertragsbestimmungen einschließlich der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen [snip] in Textform mitzuteilen, und zwar
> 
> 1.  bei Finanzdienstleistungen [snip]
> 
> ...


----------



## BenTigger (18 Januar 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wette: Wenn der Preis 2 oder 3 mal angezeigt wird, ist die Verwirrung perfekt. Ich sehe schon die "freudigen" Anfragen: "Muss ich jetzt 30, 60 oder 90 Euro zahlen."
> 
> Gruß Andreas



Ja stimmt, ich frage an der Supermarktkasse auch immer, ob ich das eingekaufte 4 mal zahlen muss, da ich erst den Preis auf der Zeitungsbeilage sah, dann wieder im Schaufenster auf dem Plakat, sowie dann am Regal und auf der Packung nochmal. Jetzt verstehe ich, warum am ende des Geldes noch soviel Monat über ist. Ich muss ja alle Waren 4 mal bezahlen... Schlau gemacht von den Supermärkten....


----------

